# Carpets for Bolero



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi can anyone tell me if it is possible to order a replacement carpet from anywhere, for the Swift Bolero ? we have had a problem with a leak from under the fixed bed boiler, and it has spoilt the carpet.............I have been so particular covering the carpets with rugs etc and now this has happened :roll: the carpet was drenched. Hopefully the boiler is being sorted out tomorrow. Been without our baby for a week now as it has been with Fiat at Lincoln and I just can't wait to get him back.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bolero Carpets*

Hello my little cherrub!

Any dealer should be able to order the carpet for you. Somewhere there will be a label with the colour/patten, failing that, your motorhoe model number, MH xxxxx etc.

You might not need to order though. The day I got this van, I had an unfortunate incident with a bucket of water.......the carpet dried perfect.

Russell


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bolero Carpets*



Rapide561 said:


> Hello my little cherrub!
> 
> Any dealer should be able to order the carpet for you. Somewhere there will be a label with the colour/patten, failing that, your motorhoe model number, MH xxxxx etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks Russ on the ball as always.................my carpet has a dirty mark on it, as I say I have been so flipping particular and then this happens through no fault of our own :roll: I would rather pay to replace it as it is truly bugging me.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Bolero Carpets*



Rapide561 said:


> Hello my little cherrub!
> 
> Russell


Got to laugh at that Russell you goat!

If you contact Ian in our parts dept with the details, I am sure he will be able to organise a replacement, but dont hold your breath as regards speed out of Swift on that one.

Personally I bet they are gold plated and would suggest you give the stain a good scrubbing with stain remover, don't forget the marigolds to protect those dainty fingers my sweetness :lol: (fingers as soft as your face!!)

Regards

Peter


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bolero Carpets*



JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello my little cherrub!
> ...


 8O I will scrub it but it won't ever be like new..................bit like my face ROFL


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Carpets*

Briarose

I believe we ordered the carpets last week for you. I will let you know later when you expect them

Regards
Kath


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Brirose

Can you please send me a PM with your build number on (i.e. MH**** or ZFA**************) and I will let you know anout the order for the carpets.

Best regards, 

Lynsey


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi many thanks to both of you................sorry Kath I didn't know that you had ordered them, although I knew I had mentioned them to the gentleman that phoned on your behalf.


----------

